# Is Raw Really Worth It? (Long)



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Just had to post for the new comers and even some of us who get tired of sourcing meat and cleaning bloody counters, etc. My almost 13 year old collie developed an abscess last week from an infection which had been festering in his upper jaw. From Wednesday night he went from a bit of swelling by his eye, to Friday morning and his head the size and shape of a football. The infection was draining from his ear and mouth. I ran him to the vet an hour before our appoint where they anesthetized him, opened his cheek to drain a huge amount of the infection and had to pull a tooth. While waiting for the drainage to slow the vet started to take my boy's history. He was amazed at his age - he thought he was 6, possibly 7. The vet stated that if he had known how old he was he would have recommended putting him down because of how extensive the infection was, but that his physical condition was perfect, coat plush, muscle tone and reflexes sharp that he believed he would make a good recovery. He then offered to do a dental while he was out and I told him he could see if he needed one but I doubted it. He stated very 12 year old dog needs a dental. He checked every tooth and tossed aside the teeth cleaning tools, no dental needed and no other extractions warranted. He let me bring my boy home while he was still asleep. He got to wake up in his own home, in his own bed. Granted, my Hunter comes from excellent and healthy lines. However he has not been vaccinated in 8 years, no heart worm preventative ever, and no flea topical in about 8 years. He has only been raw fed about two years. I believe raw and natural rearing has saved my dog. If he had looked his age he would not be here today. If he was not in optimum physical condition he would not recover like he has. The hole that was left in his cheek for drainage has closed, cleanly and the hair is already starting to come back in from the shaving. You can feel and see the stubble. His head is perfectly shaped again, and by Saturday afternoon was stealing a turkey neck from another dog even though he had a tooth pulled. You would not know today anything was wrong with him until you saw the shaved spot. Is raw and natural rearing worth it. YES! it is worth every penny and every minute I have put into it. My old boy will still be with me for a while and that is a huge blessing. He came home with 5 days of anti biotics but no pain meds and has been sleeping, eating and comfortable. He is getting, probiotics for cleansing his gut after the anti biotics and Colloidal Silver spritzed on his facial wound every few hours of the day. It is amazing how fast he is healing. We will not ever go back to kibble.:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your story has brought tears to my eyes.....because that is exactly how i feel about this raw thing.

i have an almost thirteen year old malia that doesn't have the great and excellent lines....yet, she is doing so well that no one knows how old she is.....but for the white around her mouth and her white eye brows....

she is on bioprep and connectin, so her very minor joint stiffnes is now going away and she hardly ever misses the bed anymore.

her teeth are beautiful and she is muscled and strong.....she has been raw fed almost as long as your dog, two years....and every day i see changes in both her and bubba.

i have not seen a vet other than a tummy ache that she had and now i know i could have handled it without vet intervention....for almost two years, other than blood work up....

she has not been vaccinated since she was six and bubba has not been vaccinated since he was two. they will never get any more and i owe that to you to get me started down the road in looking at these vaccines....more closely.

it was you who gently led me to the path of those yahoo groups that i read religiously and then research.....which is how she got on bioprepII.....

i found the connectin all by myself and i may go toward arthro aid in case she gets worse....thanks to you looking at the ingredients.

i've had mentors the entire way...and i am grateful for each and every one of them...

in breaking down a hare today order yesterday, i was reminded of the days when my hands were so cold from stripping backs of their organs, fat and skin because my dogs had a rockier start than most.

and, in looking back, there isn't a single second that wasn't worth it, even when i was wanting to go back to home cooking because then my hands would be warmer.

we will never go back to kibble.ever.

and you are one of the people i thank over and over again and ask for g'ds good blessing for you and yours....

that was a wonderful testimony.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Like, like, and more like! The other day when I was chopping up a 60 lb box of beef heart and separating 80 lbs of chicken and 40 lbs of pork, and my hands were freezing and my feet were tired of standing in one spot I thought, holy crap this is a lot of work! And a couple of months ago I lost my best connection for good meat prices. I ultimately found another even better one BUT it's 100 miles away in Alabama versus 2 miles away....
My sister, as luck would have it, lives in Alabama though about 10 miles from there so I just make a lunch date with her, she goes by and picks up my meat, drives about half way, we get to visit and I get my dogs food. Does that sound like a lot compared to driving to Petsmart for a bag of kibble? I guess so.
But when I look at my little Toby, who is still with me after nearly dying last year and KNOWING he would be dead if I hadn't changed his diet makes it worth every minute. When I look at my Dachshund who will be 18 in a few weeks and see her coat gleaming and her eyes bright and still interested in what's going on around her, I absolutely wouldn't change a thing. 
I'm very glad to hear you little old guy is recovering so well and so glad you posted about it! Thanks!!! :thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh yeah, i'm glad the old man is feeling better


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What a wonderful post! It makes me less worried about Tanis as he gets older - though he's only 5 1/2 now.

I know raw is worth it every single day when he doesn't itch or bite his skin. It's worth it when he climbs onto my lap and gets right in my face - and doesn't kill me with his breath.

That said, I don't put much effort into raw feeding. I buy things already cut and packaged and just have to separate and put in the freezer. I'm not as fanatical as I was in the beginning of having so many different proteins and organs in the freezer at all times.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so, so glad he is recovered. That sounds very scary. And of course I believe the raw feeding put his body in a position to do what it needed to do to get better.

Most people know my story about Snorkels, especially her heart. I couldn't agree with you more. Raw is not only good for our dogs, it can be miraculous.

Although when I read the title of your thread, I thought oh no! surely LIZ is not giving up!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> Although when I read the title of your thread, I thought oh no! surely LIZ is not giving up!!


Liz can NEVER give up on raw and natural rearing dogs!! When I get my tiny new baby in August I will need an expert on starting little puppies out right and guess who is going to be getting all my questions!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Liz, thank you for posting your powerful testimony, and commitment to raw and natural rearing.

I knew that when I brought home my Bordeaux puppy, nothing but the best would do for him, in terms of a species appropriate diet. It's a struggle sometimes-- and I am prepared to make the sacrifices I need to make in order to give him the absolute best start in this life. 

He's a giant breed, and eats a lot. A LOT. I don't live where there is a lot of hunting going on; but I have been lucky here and there finding some good deals and "scores" on CL. 

I don't view feeding him this way as "indulgent"-- I believe it is the only way to feed my dog. Period. 

And, as your testimony reveals, I view it as an investment in his health and well-being.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That is an awesome story!

We do it b/c we love them!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

newyorkdogue said:


> liz, thank you for posting your powerful testimony, and commitment to raw and natural rearing.
> 
> I knew that when i brought home my bordeaux puppy, nothing but the best would do for him, in terms of a species appropriate diet. It's a struggle sometimes-- and i am prepared to make the sacrifices i need to make in order to give him the absolute best start in this life.
> 
> ...


here here!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have Stanley's annual vet check up tomorrow and I am going to give my vet a list of the food he eats over a month and mention 'species appropriate diet' as much as I can!

Yesterday when I popped in it was wall to wall Science Diet !! bloody hell, it was a like a house of horrors.....yes even in little old New Zealand Science Diet has wheedled its way in to all corners of the globe.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful post Liz!!!

And just to add....he is just as handsome, and sweet as ever as well!!
The dear guy didn't mind my saying hello one bit even only a few days after his surgery!!:biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Such a great story, and I'm so glad he's recovering so quickly.

I too have a similar story when it comes to Bonzi. When his tumor came back (mast cell which we knew would at some point) reappeared last year, we took him in to get completely checked out. He is 12 and we certainly didn't want to operate if it had spread to his lungs. We also were not going to operate if he had any other signs of illness. After a full blood panel, and x-rays we found him to be in tip top shape other than the localized tumor. We operated in mid September, and he recovered without any issues. By Christmas his hair had all but grown back on his entire left side! He has been eating raw for just about the same amount of time! I know it's given him a huge new lease on life. We are hoping that the tumor doesn't return for a couple years! Paws crossed!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Amazing Liz! Thats wonderful! Just more fantastic proof of how perfect a raw, species appropriate diet really is. Congrats!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to totaly agree. My dog had a mass cell tumor removed from her chest around 1999. The wound looked awful adn took so long to heal. She also had gardia (SP) at one time that year as well another very bad thing. 

Fast forward to raw feeding timeline. Never again had a parasite issue of any kind. Had another growth removed from same location - non cancerous. and it healed in less then a week. 

She still died from an unknown cancer tumor inside her, but I still feel I had so much more time with her then I was suppose to.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful post, Liz. I am glad your dog is doing so good. Feeding raw and going about things in a more holistic way has brought me so much joy. YES...it really is "worth it".  If this doesn't open up your vet's eyes, I don't know what will...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The proof is in the pudding....or...ah....the big bowl of bloody parts. 


Sarge had to have a tooth pulled. The vet was amazed he didn't need a cleaning at his age (at the time, 7) considering his breed. And I only did raw part time then. 

Its accounts like this that make me even more gung ho about what I am doing. so thank you for sharing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I see the exact opposite of your dog everyday, even in young, supposedly healthy animals. Dogs that have a hard time fighting infection. Dogs that absolutely NEED a dental even at the age of 2 years. Dry, brittle, flaky, greasy, smelly, dull coats. Miserable allergy ridden dogs. 

It really sucks that more people aren't open to trying new things when their pets are miserable, unhealthy. SO many people come back for the same old crap remedies that work for a while and then don't. How many times do people bring their pets back for disgusting ear infections and get the same treatment? Numerous. Why not do a little research and figure something else out because OBVIOUSLY something isn't working right. 

9 times out of 10 when I suggest switching their dogs to a more appropriate diet (not necessarily raw) they don't think it'll do any good. That its just "the dog" and it "has issues".....well yeah. It IS the dog, and it DOES have issues...but it all has to do with a properly working immune system. Give the body what it needs to thrive, and it will take care of the rest. 

My Emmy had chronic ear problems on kibble....since the switch not one single ear infection in years. She also had a tooth extraction about a month ago (she has an offset jaw so her teeth are slightly jacked up) and at 6 she didn't need a dental cleaning. The vet school intern asked if I did regular dentals or brushed her teeth...NOPE. I feed a species appropriate, raw meaty bones diet. She was very interested in learning about it! I'm proud of her :wink: 

I'm glad that your old man is feeling better and already on the mend. He's lucky to have such a conscientious and loving mama!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I'm just going to start a new thread on my vet visit this morning on this subject!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> It really sucks that more people aren't open to trying new things when their pets are miserable, unhealthy. SO many people come back for the same old crap remedies that work for a while and then don't. How many times do people bring their pets back for disgusting ear infections and get the same treatment? Numerous. Why not do a little research and figure something else out because OBVIOUSLY something isn't working right.


That was so us. 

Alot of stuff we tried worked for a week, or a month. And then didn't. 

And the same old problems, over and over again, with the same old fixes that usually involved drugs and never fixed anything.

i can understand staying with dry dog food if there is nothing wrong with your dog. But unless you are willing to let your dog suffer it seems that for financial reasons people would be more open to change.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'll be honest. I straight up, just plain got bored of feeding kibble. I don't have some heartfelt story about how raw saved my dog's life. I fed Pedigree and had always fed Dude Pedigree. Before we got Dude, we fed Iams to my brittany and our late dalmatian. Dude's breeder fed Pedigree so we switched out the Iams for Pedigree. Fast forward to June 1st of 2011. That was the day we got Buck and the first full meal of raw for both dogs (outside of Dude's "trial run" a few weeks prior). I have never looked back. 

I knew raw was better for them than kibble since I had been researching exactly what I had been feeding my old man for 7 years but I never expected to see such a huge difference. The difference in the way Buck is developing vs the way Dude did, the profound lack of plaque on both dog's teeth (removal of Dude's and lack of development on Buck's), the ridiculously shiny coats, the lack of doggy smell, the steady energy both have, etc. I thought it would make them a bit shinier. That was pretty much it. I was mostly looking forward to the reduced amount of poop. I really never thought that I would receive all of these benefits like I did. 

I will never switch back to kibble.

(Glad to hear the old man is doing well, Liz!)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I'll be honest. I straight up, just plain got bored of feeding kibble. I don't have some heartfelt story about how raw saved my dog's life. I fed Pedigree and had always fed Dude Pedigree. Before we got Dude, we fed Iams to my brittany and our late doberman. Dude's breeder fed Pedigree so we switched out the Iams for Pedigree. Fast forward to June 1st of 2011. That was the day we got Buck and the first full meal of raw for both dogs (outside of Dude's "trial run" a few weeks prior). I have never looked back.
> 
> I knew raw was better for them than kibble since I had been researching exactly what I had been feeding my old man for 7 years but I never expected to see such a huge difference. The difference in the way Buck is developing vs the way Dude did, the profound lack of plaque on both dog's teeth (removal of Dude's and lack of development on Buck's), the ridiculously shiny coats, the lack of doggy smell, the steady energy both have, etc. I thought it would make them a bit shinier. That was pretty much it. I was mostly looking forward to the reduced amount of poop. I really never thought that I would receive all of these benefits like I did.
> 
> ...


Plus you and me and each of our honeys would never have met our now great friends!!!:thumb: :biggrin1:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Plus you and me and each of our honeys would never have met our now grey friends!!!:thumb: :biggrin1:


No, they would not have


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is kind of minor.....

understand my dogs are NOT spoiled....even though there are faux mink blankies on the couch, the ottomans, each dog bed of which there are two in every room.....

so when it's time to wash blankies....i am finding it's not time yet.

when they were kibble fed, i would wash them every few weeks or so....because they smelled like, well ....dog.

now....i pick them up to smell them and they smell like....blankies. 

i guess what i'm trying to ineptly say...is whatever my dogs were oozing out of their pores before...they are not now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> this is kind of minor.....
> 
> understand my dogs are NOT spoiled....even though there are faux mink blankies on the couch, the ottomans, each dog bed of which there are two in every room.....
> 
> ...


you know, I wonder if that's why Parker stinks so much like a dog and my other two don't. Hubby commented on it two days ago and I told him he'd just had a bath and I couldn't give him a bath every single day. 

But I am washing the dogs beds every couple of days because they stink. I washed them maybe once a month before Parker arrived. I just never associated his smell with his food. But we've had him a month. I wonder how long it takes to get less smelly.

He ate Lil Cesar while he was at the vet's last week; I bet that didn't help.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> you know, I wonder if that's why Parker stinks so much like a dog and my other two don't. Hubby commented on it two days ago and I told him he'd just had a bath and I couldn't give him a bath every single day.
> 
> But I am washing the dogs beds every couple of days because they stink. I washed them maybe once a month before Parker arrived. I just never associated his smell with his food. But we've had him a month. I wonder how long it takes to get less smelly.
> 
> He ate Lil Cesar while he was at the vet's last week; I bet that didn't help.


i always thought i was observant. and maybe it's just recently that this happened...but i routinely wash things because i have the world's greatest shedders. they could win gold medals for shedding...

blankies get washed. it's what we do. until i went to put them into the wash and they didn't smell.....they're on raw now for two years....wow. two years of aggravating every kibble feeder on this forum. LOL


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

my boyfriend is not really into my raw feeding adventures...he's not against it but doesn't obsess about it like I do. 

the only thing he has ever really noticed other than our dog being well muscled is that other dogs stink. he grew up with a pug so it's not like he wasn't used to a dog smell, but now when he is around other people's dogs he complains when we leave about how smelly they are because murphy doesn't smell at all.

i'm not saying all kibble causes doggy smell because I never noticed it when I fed fromm but i would say the worse the kibble the stronger the smell.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't feed raw, maybe someday but I enjoyed reading all these great stories!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The only word that came to mind after reading that was.... Damn....

Glad that he's going to be doing okay, testaments like this is what it's all about. :thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I don't feed raw, maybe someday but I enjoyed reading all these great stories!


.......maybe you'll never feed raw, maybe you will....but i'm thankful and glad you read our stories.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> .......maybe you'll never feed raw, maybe you will....but i'm thankful and glad you read our stories.


Maybe I will, who knows. Honestly, some stuff I read scares the crap outta me. I feed The Honest Kitchen so while it's not raw, I think I'm doing the best I can do, right now, for my dogs. I tried prepared frozen raw but it wasn't exactly a hit. I will always read about raw and might scare myself someday and give it a go!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Marie, what scares you so much?

If Murph can do it, I have full faith in Ginger and my Boyfriend Boone <3


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Maybe I will, who knows. Honestly, some stuff I read scares the crap outta me. I feed The Honest Kitchen so while it's not raw, I think I'm doing the best I can do, right now, for my dogs. I tried prepared frozen raw but it wasn't exactly a hit. I will always read about raw and might scare myself someday and give it a go!


your dogs are very pretty...and we all have to do what makes us sleep at night.


----------

